# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Live-bearing Brine shrimp?

## erikthur

A few days ago I stumbled on some information somewhere that Brine shrimp (artemia) gave live-berth at some (lower) temperature range. 
I don't remember where I read this or at what temperature range. 
Can anybody help me get this information?

----------


## stormhawk

Erik, found this piece of info on a website I Googled:

_In low salinity and optimal food levels, fertilized females usually produce free swimming nauplii at a rate of up to 75 nauplii per day. They will produce 10-11 broods over an average life cycle of 50 days. Under super ideal conditions, an adult artemia can live as long as three months and produce up to 300 nauplii or cysts every 4 days. Cyst production is induced by conditions of high salinity, chronic food shortages and/or cyclic oxygen stress ( less than 2 mg/l)._

Refer to this URL for more info:

Artema FAQ 2.0

Hope its of help. I see Wright's name mentioned too.  :Laughing:

----------


## whuntley

> Hope its of help. I see Wright's name mentioned too.


Jianyang,

All you have to do is get old enough and you, too, can become infamous!  :Very Happy: 

Wright

----------


## erikthur

Thanks for the help, Stormhawk  :Very Happy:

----------


## timebomb

I have always thought of the tiny brine shrimp as being an amazing creature. What other living thing propagates itself 2 ways, by livebearing and laying eggs?

Loh K L

----------


## stormhawk

Daphnia do it too when their environment changes.  :Very Happy: 

They either reproduce by giving birth to live young (which are actually clones) or lay resting eggs (ephippia) when the weather gets cold.  :Wink:

----------

